

Sprinkl – The Next Generation Irrigation Controller - smcguinness
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sprinkl/sprinkl-the-next-generation-irrigation-controller

======
smcguinness
It is shocking this hasn't been done before. It is a device that has screamed
to be disrupted especially the difficulty with dealing with watering
restrictions here in Texas.

